# URL Dateien lesen



## leg_matt (17. Okt 2005)

Hallo Java-Fans.

Ich hab ein größeres Problem mit meinem Java-Applet.

Ich möchte mittels der URL-Klasse eine Datei einlesen,
die aber nicht im direkten Webverzeichnis liegt, also
noch über root.

Um genau zu sein, handelt es sich dabei um eine INC-File,
die sicherheitshalber "außen vor" liegt.


Weiß jemand nen Rat, wie ich an deren Inhalt komme?


THX  :?


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Okt 2005)

ein Applet kann da nicht ran, wenn die Datei nicht im "Auslieferungsverzeichnis" des Webservers liegt

Lösung: eine serverseitige Komponente schreiben (PHP, Servlet,...) die die Datei übers Dateisystem holt und an den Client ausliefert...


----------



## leg_matt (18. Okt 2005)

Dank dir für deine rasche Antwort.[schild=7 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]THX[/schild]

Hm, aber genau dies hatte ich schon befürchtet ???:L 

Wie meinst du das mit PHP ?

Das Problem ist, dass die Daten in dem INC-File sehr vertraulich sind,
und dass das Applet die Daten braucht.
Deshalb kann ich z. B. schlecht die Daten mittels PHP
oder so als Applet-Parameter übergeben.

Ich tendiere in die Richtung, die Datei dann halt doch
ins "Auslieferungsverzeichnis" legen zu müssen. dummweise zeigt
der Server INC-Dateien an (somit nicht sicher).

Vielleicht als PHP-Datei, PHP Variablen zuordnen und die
im Applet replacen? :bahnhof:


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Okt 2005)

du lässt das inc aussen vor, und schreibst ein öffentliches php das einfach die datei zurückströmert


```
<?php include('absoluterpfadderinc') ?>
```

dann kannst du noch sicherheitszeugs einbauen:

aufruf über komplexe URL: "/das/ist/ein/verdammtgeheimerpfad.php"

aufruf mit geheimen Parametern (oder auch nur POST)

Verschlüsselung (eventuell HTTPS) und/oder HTTP-Authentifizierung verwenden

aber: so richtig sicher kann das nicht sein, weil du am Server nicht wirklich davon ausgehen kannst, dass der Aufruf von einem Applet kommt (alles in HTTP kann gefaked werden)


----------



## leg_matt (18. Okt 2005)

geheime Parameter?
Wie sähen die dann aus?

Bisher ist im Applet ein Parameter vorgesehen

```
<param name = "param0" value = "geheim">
```


Die Idee, ein PHP-file einzulesen scheiterte auch, dazu müsste
das file anscheinend CHMOD -Schreibzugriffe haben, das
will der Server aber nicht  :autsch: 


Bei den Daten wird es sich um FTP Zugangsdaten handeln,
und will das ein bißchen dynamisch gestaltet (mit der ausgelagerten Datei),
damit ich nicht jedesmal das Applet neu compilieren muss  ???:L 


Was mir als krasseste Möglichkeit einfiele, wäre das Passwort
encryptet zu speichern/übergeben, aber vielleicht ein wenig
Übertrieben und wohl auch nicht das sicherste..... :roll:


----------

